# John Wesley On Baptism



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 17, 2007)

I got this from Still Waters revival books today:

+++ QUOTE OF THE MONTH

**************************************************************

+ JOHN WESLEY TAUGHT BAPTISMAL REGENERATION AND PRAYER FOR THE DEAD (ALONG WITH OTHER HERESIES AND POPISH NONSENSE)

"It is amazing that any true evangelical Calvinist would ever quote John Wesley with approval, either in speech or in writing," wrote the late Rev. J.P. MacQueen, London. "He (Wesley-ed.) bitterly hated and rejected Calvinism, while he taught a theory of justification practically identical with sanctification. His apologists have tried to persuade their readers that Wesley's Sacramentalism was 'merely an Oxford phase, and that it disappeared when he entered upon active evangelistic effort.' His treatise on Baptism, which he published in 1756, proves the contrary: 'By water, then, as a means -- the water of baptism -- we are regenerated or born again, whence it is also called by the Apostle the washing of regeneration. Herein a principle of grace is infused which will not be wholly taken away unless we quench the Holy Spirit of God by long-continued wickedness.' If the foregoing quotation does not embody the false doctrine of baptismal regeneration, one does not know what does. Wesley commended the same so-called 'devotional literature' as the Oxford Tractarians, such as the works of Romanists like Thomas a Kempis, Francois de Sales, and Cardinal Bona. He even published the 'Introduction to a Devout Life' by Francois de Sales, the sworn foe of Calvinism, in 1750. He advocated prayers for the dead, justifying himself thus: 'Prayer for the dead, the faithful departed, in the advocacy of which I conceive myself clearly justified.'" (Works, ed. 1872, IX. 55). The blessed departed are beyond the need of the poor sin-stained prayers of the Church militant, for they are perfect in holiness.

- William MacLean, _Arminianism: Another Gospel - Wesley, Moody, Billy Graham, Quotes By Calvin, Spurgeon, Edwards, Owen, Rutherford, Hodge, et al._

+++ For more on the false teaching of John Wesley, D.L. Moody, Billy Graham and other Arminians please read the no cost book: _Arminianism: Another Gospel - Wesley, Moody, Billy Graham, Quotes By Calvin, Spurgeon, Edwards, Owen, Rutherford, Hodge, et al._, at SermonAudio.com - Arminianism: Another Gospel .


----------



## KMK (Oct 17, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I got this from Still Waters revival books today:



So Ray Comfort stands against Arminianism?


----------



## Davidius (Oct 17, 2007)

KMK said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I got this from Still Waters revival books today:
> ...



Ray Comfort is with "Living Waters."


----------



## KMK (Oct 17, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Blueridge Baptist said:
> ...



My bad.


----------



## danmpem (Dec 24, 2007)

Was there another teacher named D. Moody then? I was just in a used book store and I saw a very Calvinistic book endorsed by a D. Moody, but I don't remember the first name.


----------

